# Vent Fans/Inline Fans



## Dr.Dro (Nov 14, 2007)

Ughh......I Can't find inline or vent fans anywere. I've been to Homedepot, Rona.....lol and that's it, lol but were else is there to check..oh eh! Canadian Tire, nope they don't have that S*** either!
So does anyone know any other store!
PS:I tryd to use sevral computer fans but I know that wont be enough for a 400W, it's just not enough sucktion.
Any Ideas?
Thanks, Dro:cool2:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 14, 2007)

go to auto zone our a auto parts store and get a raditor fan these work the best i think it is just like a computer fan but about 50 times bigger ,,,g0ood luck


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 15, 2007)

Home Depot and Lowes have inline fans.  Just go into their heating and duct work section... or whatever it is.  Trust me, I know how frustrating it can be in those big stores looking for the right thing.  Be sure to clear your afternoon schedule and relieve yourself before you go to the store to prepare yourself for the long stay.  But, in the end, you will find everything you need.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, Thanks DLT I'll give it another try.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## timdog4 (Nov 15, 2007)

IMO those inline fans from lowes are a waste of money, i know i have one.  They make a whistleing noise, and dont move much air.  I have 8" that is supposedly 500 cfm but if I hold my hand by it I can barely feel it.  I would suggest getting a squirrel cage fan, I have heard these work really well. There are more money but if they work like people say I think it would be worth it in the long run.  I am going to get one real soon.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, and can you buy them at the stores we mentioned also my concern is not the price but if it's quite or not!
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 16, 2007)

My 250cfm inline from Home Depot runs as loudly as an average desktop computer.  Maybe someone else can jump in and let you know about theirs.


----------



## Vegs (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm having noise issues with my 265 CFM squirrel cage fan and am looking for noise reduction ideas myself. I think I may build a little enclosure to slide right over top of it. Possibly dynomat that little enclosure versus the walls around my grow box.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 17, 2007)

get a sleeve bearing fan


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 18, 2007)

I went to homedepot to pick one up for 20$, I tested it there and it was pretty quite but then when I brought it home and turned it on it was so LOUD, nothing like it was at homedepot.
I think I'm goin to take them back and buy what akirahz suggested!
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Vegs (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, those look nice, but most sleeve bearing fans seem to be for computer applications. Can anyone cite larger fans possibly?


----------

